# Musky Shows Starting Back Up



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Musky shows are back after being cancelled in 2021. Anyone planning on attending this year? Last weekend was the Chicago show. Reports say attendance was down. The National Fishing Expo in Sharonville last weekend seemed to have a decent turnout (at least Sunday when we went for a couple hours).

Jan 21-23 Ohio Musky Show in Hilliard.

Jan 28-29 Southern Muskyfest in Morehead, KY.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> Musky shows are back after being cancelled in 2021. Anyone planning on attending this year? Last weekend was the Chicago show. Reports say attendance was down. The National Fishing Expo in Sharonville last weekend seemed to have a decent turnout (at least Sunday when we went for a couple hours).
> 
> Jan 21-23 Ohio Musky Show in Hilliard.
> 
> Jan 28-29 Southern Muskyfest in Morehead, KY.


I beleive there is one in Columbus next weekend .My nephem makes custom muskie baits and usually sets up


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

fishless said:


> I beleive there is one in Columbus next weekend .My nephem makes custom muskie baits and usually sets up


That’s the one in Hilliard, west of Columbus. What’s your nephew’s company?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> That’s the one in Hilliard, west of Columbus. What’s your nephew’s company?


Marshall Custom Tackle


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll be heading to Columbus this Sat, ONLY to buy leaders.....RIGHT!!!!??? lol


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

U


BaddFish said:


> I'll be heading to Columbus this Sat, ONLY to buy leaders.....RIGHT!!!!??? lol


Admirable focus & self-discipline!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

BaddFish said:


> I'll be heading to Columbus this Sat, ONLY to buy leaders.....RIGHT!!!!??? lol


Are you trying to convince us, yourself or the wife?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

fishless said:


> Marshall Custom Tackle


I'll look for him. Headed up there Saturday.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

MuskyFan said:


> I'll look for him. Headed up there Saturday.


Great,my brother ( his dad ) said he has 300 lures he's taking


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

The Chad Shad & .22 shorts with Llungen lures were Marshals designs... I'm very glad that the whole thing worked out.. i was tired of using Sissons for muskie.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I was a little disappointed today. There were several fewer vendors than in 2020 which was down from 2019.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Headed up this morning.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Talked to tony today. He said they had 11 vendors drop out. Still a pretty good selection on hand. Got a couple crank baits and spinner baits. One was Marshall’s. Similar to the tuff shad. The other was a Llungens. 

Tony also said they cancelled next weekends Southern Muskyfest due to lack of vendors. Glad the shows are back but sorry to see less vendors. Hopefully it’s not a sign of things to come.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I just got back. Chase Gibson gave a great seminar! I bought some baits and such, but I don't think I went overboard so that was good!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

BaddFish said:


> The Chad Shad & .22 shorts with Llungen lures were Marshals designs... I'm very glad that the whole thing worked out.. i was tired of using Sissons for muskie.


Sorry this was wrong information... Mr Harmon is the one that started the Chad Shad & .22 shorts.. dawned on me 2 days ago


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

crittergitter said:


> I just got back. Chase Gibson gave a great seminar! I bought some baits and such, but I don't think I went overboard so that was good!


Yeah, for his first seminar he did well. Tony said he was nervous as hell before he started but that is normal. I’ve done some of the things he showed like trying new lure “designs” on the fly. Taking two apart and making a frankenlure. Sometimes it works.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MuskyFan said:


> Yeah, for his first seminar he did well. Tony said he was nervous as hell before he started but that is normal. I’ve done some of the things he showed like trying new lure “designs” on the fly. Taking two apart and making a frankenlure. Sometimes it works.


I definitely need to try jigging fish more! I bought some of those weights he mentioned! Thorne had them!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

MuskyFan said:


> Musky shows are back after being cancelled in 2021. Anyone planning on attending this year? Last weekend was the Chicago show. Reports say attendance was down. The National Fishing Expo in Sharonville last weekend seemed to have a decent turnout (at least Sunday when we went for a couple hours).
> 
> Jan 21-23 Ohio Musky Show in Hilliard.
> 
> Jan 28-29 Southern Muskyfest in Morehead, KY.


The Muskie Maxx show near Pittsburg is March 5 and 6 and as always been a great time in the past


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> The Muskie Maxx show near Pittsburg is March 5 and 6 and as always been a great time in the past


Last minute deal , but I will be down there selling baits with Greg Them from Xtreme musky lures .


----------



## Rbrey381 (9 mo ago)

Anything else this spring or is it just fishing time?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Nothing I know of around here. May be one or two left up north. Time to hit the water.


----------

